# Wharehouse (WGS) Speakers



## Tim Z (Feb 14, 2014)

I am looking to get a pair of WGS Speakers for my 73 Super and see that Steamco Music is the only Canadian dealer listed for them. I emailed Steamco and here is the response I got:

_"we are not stocking those at this point, (have moved back to Celestion and Eminence). Still have some of the WGS ceramic 10's which are amazing little speakers - quite different tho than the Vet 10's."_

So are there any other Canadian dealers for WGS or do I now have to go through the USA and pay higher shipping costs?


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Sorry, no idea, but that sucks Steamco! I like WGS and have ordered them from Steamco in the past.


----------



## Tim Z (Feb 14, 2014)

They did say that they still had a pair of the G10C in stock. What I am wanting to do is get a pair of 10s for my 73 Super Reverb. I got the amp with only two of the original CTS Alnicos, so I was hoping to get something that wouldn't overpower the stock speakers, but will compliment them in tone. I was thinking of trying the Veteran 10's, but they do not have them. Has anyone here used the G10C's? Do you think they would match up okay with the CTS Alnicos? 

Another option is the Weber Alnico Signature 10S, but I can't find anyone who sells Webers in Canada, and the shipping cost for them from the US is really high.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Tim Z said:


> They did say that they still had a pair of the G10C in stock. What I am wanting to do is get a pair of 10s for my 73 Super Reverb. I got the amp with only two of the original CTS Alnicos, so I was hoping to get something that wouldn't overpower the stock speakers, but will compliment them in tone. I was thinking of trying the Veteran 10's, but they do not have them. Has anyone here used the G10C's? Do you think they would match up okay with the CTS Alnicos?
> 
> Another option is the Weber Alnico Signature 10S, but I can't find anyone who sells Webers in Canada, and the shipping cost for them from the US is really high.


member WCGill is a stocking Weber dealer I believe. Located in Alberta. http://www.electroglideamps.com/

I've got a pair of WGS G10CS that I really like, but I have idea how they'd compare a CTS alnico. Way louder I would think


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

If you plan to come to the mainland, you can just order from Musician's Friend and get free shipping to just below the border (Package Express, Ship Happens, etc) and you pick it up and bring it across. I've noticed that any total value of under $150, they don't bother charging the GST and PST at the border. I just got another ET65 that way a couple weeks ago. Great speaker too; even the harshest amp seems to play well with that one.


----------



## LydianGuitars (Apr 18, 2013)

WGS speakers used to be a good deal but they've jacked up the prices too much and IMO, at that price point, Eminence makes a better speaker.
Check 'em out.


----------



## Tim Z (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks guys

I had already talked to WCBill and he said he doesn't really stock a lot of Webers and never gets the Signature series. I am a BIG Weber speaker fan and have them in all of my amps, but the cost to get them from the USA now is just getting too high.

Coming to the mainland is not really a cost effective option for me. The ferry and gas costs would double the price of the speakers. It's is only worth doing that if it is a really high cost item.

I have never tried a WGS, but hear nothing but rave reviews of them. I have played many Eminence and have not liked one yet. Not a big fan of Eminence or Celestions. There is a demo on Youtube comparing the stock Eminence 12 in the Supersonic 22 to a WGS. Have a listen the quality improvement is pretty remarkable. 

I am pretty sure I would like the G10C series, but am concerned that they would completely overpower the CTS Alnicos, which to me are a part of the greatness of the old Supers. Maybe I'll just keep my eyes open for a pair of used CTS Alnicos, as I am in no hurry.


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

LydianGuitars said:


> WGS speakers used to be a good deal but they've jacked up the prices too much and IMO, at that price point, Eminence makes a better speaker.
> Check 'em out.


I'd say they are pretty comparable. WGS used to be a ridiculous deal. Now they are decent value for the money. I think it really depends on the specific model you are after. And they all offer something a little different. I really didn't like the Private Jack or the Big Ben from Eminence, but thought the Governor sounded good. Likewise, I didn't like the Classic Lead 80, Veteran 10 or the Veteran 30 a whole lot from WGS, but was quite impressed with the Retro 30 and the ET65. I really dislike G12H30s from Celestion (at twice the price of WGS), but the Alnico Blue and the Creamback are amazing. I have some REALLY particular amps too, and it is all about finding the right speaker for your taste and for the amp.
I'd also be tempted to try the Weber Legacy 12" which seems like great value for what it is, but then again, it isn't easy to find one for free shipping. Good to know that WCGill is a dealer in Canada.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

LydianGuitars said:


> WGS speakers used to be a good deal but they've jacked up the prices too much and IMO, at that price point, Eminence makes a better speaker.
> Check 'em out.


WGS are consistently good across their product line, at about the same price-point as Eminence. I've had some real hit/miss episodes with Eminence's product line personally including some really crappy sounding ones. I will personally miss the WGS line being available through Steamco and will let them know this by dropping them an email.

The WGS G10C/G10CS and G12C/G12CS are very highly regarded for Fender amps by the likes of www.fenderguru.com and others of that ilk. They are invariably going to be brighter and louder than the CTS alnicos, even somewhat harsh sounding when overdriven with the bright switch on or the treble pushed.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Tim Z said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> I had already talked to WCBill and he said he doesn't really stock a lot of Webers and never gets the Signature series


Thanks for your inquiry Tim. In my reply I stated that I didn't have any Signatures in stock at the moment. I find it hard to stock everything with different impedances, doping etc. but still have over 50 drivers on hand, and usually, not the right one. I only do this as a sideline to subsidize the ones I use in my amplifiers, it's definitely not a money-making venture.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Ah, too bad Steamco stopped stocking WGS.

The YT demo that sold me was the comparison between a Greenback and a Reaper.
I have a Reaper and a Veteran 30 in a 2x12, I like that set up.
Yes, they have some pricey units too, the Blackhawk, I think, is Celestion Gold money.

Bill sent me my Blue Dog and Silver Bell, nice pairing and good service.


----------



## Tim Z (Feb 14, 2014)

Well I finally heard back from WGS and I decided to go with a pair of the WGS Veteran 10's, which get good reviews for my amp and shouldn't overpower the stock CTS Alnicos much. I didn't want to spend a lot on this, as this amp is not my main gigging amp and really only used for jamming and occasional recording projects at my home studio. At only $41 each and only $44 for shipping to Canada (Weber charges way too much for shipping) I bit the bullet and ordered a pair this morning. Hope they are what I am looking for.


----------



## Tim Z (Feb 14, 2014)

Thought I would follow this up with I received the pair of Veteran 10s yesterday from the US. Shipping was surprisingly fast, and I got away with no taxes or any additional charges at all  They are now in my SFSR with the original pair of CTS Alnicos and sound quite good. They are not fully broken in yet, so I would expect them to get better as they break-in more. They seem to have been a good choice, as they are not really overpowering the CTS'. They are adding their own flavour to the mix, but not robbing that original Super vibe. So far so good. Next step will be to record with them and see how they perform for that purpose.


----------

